# SR18DE, SR20DE Engine Life line



## pantera.pwnz (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey,
Anyone know of the SR18DE, or SR20DE life line span? :fluffy:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

several thousand miles. 200,000+ is easily achivable if the engine is properly maintained.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

We just serviced a 91 G20, with over 300k on the clock. Anything will last as long as it's well maintained and taken care of.


----------

